# Address of El-Tor Immigration office



## ArabianNights

Hi All,

I have searched this forum.... found nothing so far, and Sheikh Google doesn't seem to know the answer to this question either. Does anyone know the address of the Immigration office in or near Sharm El Sheikh? Is it easy to get to and how can I get there? Me and my husband have been separated for way too long now and I am seriously thinking of getting him in on a South Sinai Sharm free Visa on arrival and then getting his residency visa (same as mine) stamped and then travel back to Alexandria. The Egyptian Embassy are making a song and dance of everything - so its either book a hotel somewhere that has a specific type of fax machine, who can then send them an "invitation letter" for my husband's 2 week 'holiday' visa, or do it the Sharm way and get visa on arrival and have his residency visa stamped there.

I heard its called "El Tor", an actual address, or how to get there from Sharm would be nice. Can we get there on his Sharm visa?



Thanks


----------



## PoleDancer

I have never been to the immigration office there (though in the past, friends have). However:

El Tor is the administrative capital of South Sinai, about an hour's drive from Sharm. It's a smallish town, and it shouldn't be too hard to find the immigration office with a bit of asking around there, or using a local taxi.

Google Map link,
At Tur, Qesm at Tour, South Sinai, Egypt - Google Maps

El-Tor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PaulAshton

Most taxi drivers in Sharm el Sheikh know where it is, simply ask they should know if they get lost they will ask local, taxi fee return to Sharm is about 200 - 300LE (agree in advance)

It's a large building that looks like a building site that has sand in it.

Be sure to get there for about 10am and take a bottle of water and photo copies of your passport and last visas or you will be wandering around

Perhaps someone here (not me) if you ask might be willing to take you for the price of taxi fare and a day out if not search facebook for any Sharm forums and post there, sometimes people do car pool or you could find a resident who will take you for the same fee you pay for a taxi

If you are coming from Cairo (think you are based there?) you may wish to use the opportunity to spend a couple days in Sharm to make it worthwhile, plenty of empty hotels where you have the scope to bargain for..again facebook is your friend but you probably know to use caution, you could also try placing an advert for any of the above in Sharm Women, I believe a company called "Sharm Pro" also organises trips to El Tor and can help with other things


----------



## Widget

ArabianNights said:


> Me and my husband have been separated for way too long now and I am seriously thinking of getting him in on a South Sinai Sharm free Visa on arrival and then getting his residency visa (same as mine) stamped and then travel back to Alexandria.
> 
> I heard its called "El Tor", an actual address, or how to get there from Sharm would be nice. Can we get there on his Sharm visa?


Now I may be wrong as it's a while since I did it (and I've slept since) but I think he'll need to get a visa at the airport on his arrival (I think the "free sharm visa" doesn't let you go out of Sharm) which will enable him to actually leave Sharm to get to El Tor. 
I thought you were in Alex on a Student Visa? If that's the case then how can you get your husband a residency visa, or do you mean a three/six month extension to his tourist visa?


----------



## PaulAshton

Widget said:


> Now I may be wrong as it's a while since I did it (and I've slept since) but I think he'll need to get a visa at the airport on his arrival (I think the "free sharm visa" doesn't let you go out of Sharm) which will enable him to actually leave Sharm to get to El Tor.
> I thought you were in Alex on a Student Visa? If that's the case then how can you get your husband a residency visa, or do you mean a three/six month extension to his tourist visa?


I did not read the whole thread..

There is no "free Sharm Visa" he would need to get the entry visa at the airport, can't remember the fee, about £15? then travel to El Tor for the resident visa, there is no guarantee he will get a resident however, usually a case of stamp stamp but there might be hoops for him to jump through as people here seem to make the rules and change them depending on who you speak to at an Egyptian Embassy and which Embassy you speak to.

They do check at the gates out of Sharm, I believe but the tourist entry visa does allow you to leave Sharm to go to El Tor.

I would check with a solicitor in Alex who might not know either and just tell you what you want to hear 

Whilst not required (that I know of) always a safe bet to try and get your husband on your rental agreement and provide 6 months of stamped bank statements that show regular deposits (originals and copies)

I hear all sorts of weird things like people must have $50K USD per person in the bank, own a property rather than rent, have a visa gold card, bank account etc etc. I simply take every supporting document I hear rumours about but so far have NOT been asked. I have heard that some Russians only have had 3 month resident visas, UK passport holders 1 year, one person had a 5 year..

I am sure they will let him in, worry about that first and any resident visa after, perhaps try a visa office closer to Alex (they must have one) and if you encounter problems then see a solicitor and try another office.

As you know nothing makes sense here, rules change daily and depend on the person on the day and perhaps 100LE as a personal tip to stamp faster 

There is actually an article here on the forum if it's still applicable there is no mention of the documents I cite but it seems to match my experience.

Egypt Visas, Permits and Immigration

My attitude is simply apply and then worry about the requirements after and go back to sort it after, I have all original documentation I have heard rumours about, I do not condone any false documents or living here illegally as it could get you deported but if you got stuck there is always the aspect of living here without a resident visa and keeping a low profile failing that photoshop might be an alternative.

Sorry if I have been fuzzy in my answer or it made you worry, just trying to cover all angles for a worst case scenario and rumours I have come across, none verified or substantiated, like I said in my situation they have just stamped everything and extended without supporting documents

If the passport was something like one issued in Pakistan etc they might start twitching..I have found out that people here like to make the most simple thing into something complex and they like being dramatic but don't like drama.. :juggle:

I suppose taking an arabic speaker or speaking arabic in the visa office on the day might provide more clarity, have you considered perhaps going in person to a visa office close to you, getting the person's name so they can facilitate it for your husband?

Good luck, hope it works for you...


----------



## PaulAshton

Just to add...

Hope this link helps you, I have no idea when this government website has been updated and there is no indication of which documents are required

The link defaults to the 5 year resident permit but there is a list on the side for the other categories, the link can also be read in arabic simply change the /english/ to /arabic/ 

????? ???????? - The 5 Year Residence

So far nobody can give me a straight answer on visas there are loads of threads here within the forum, simply use the search function

I will see the visa guys in person and query what the requirements are the next time I need to renew and what documents are required for each class of visa however it will probably change or only be specific on the day


----------



## CatMandoo

I saw this on the Sharmwomen website:

Many foreigners just extend their tourist visa in El Tour before the expiry of their entry visa. The tourist visa to enter Sinai can be bought either when entering Sinai or through an Egyptian Embassy in the home country. But please pay attention not to get the free two week Sinai visa when entering at the airport. You will not be able to go to El Tur with this visa, as it is only valid for the East of Sinai (Taba to Sharm el Sheikh). At the airport you have to get the Full Egyptian visa which costs for most citizens 15 USD (depends on the agreements between Egypt and your home country).

For some citizens (mostly Eastern Europeans) it gets difficult to extend the tourist visa in El Tur and they have to go the Cairo or they have to go to the State Security (Amn Dawla) in Sharm after filing the application form in El Tur. Consider this may take some time.

When renewing the tourist visa remember to also get the re-entry visa. Within the validity of the re-entry visa you are allowed to leave and return the country. Without re-entry visa you will have to buy another 4 week visa when entering.

The Amn Dawla office is in Old Sharm, also El Tor building is also the place where ppl go to get their drivers licenses, so should be well know by anyone who drives in Sharm - Sa7? lol

Hey - Good luck with all of this Arabian Nights, it all sounds like a nightmare. Hope you and hubby are reunited soon!

Also, on google maps, it shows El Tor as being located on that major highway that runs into Sharm.


----------



## CatMandoo

Google Maps


----------



## ArabianNights

Widget said:


> If that's the case then how can you get your husband a residency visa, or do you mean a three/six month extension to his tourist visa?


Hi Widget 

There is no such thing as a 'student visa' in Egypt, they give students a residency visa, which is what I have. My husband can get one, since I have one. Problem is getting him into the country, since they do not stamp residency visas in the consulates overseas. He has a Pakistan passport, he cannot get visa on arrival - he has to get a tourist visa from the embassy, which is quite hard for Pakistani nationals


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> I did not read the whole thread..
> 
> There is no "free Sharm Visa"


 Yes there is, its called the 14 day South Sinai only permit. 

Sharm El Sheikh: Visas - TripAdvisor




> he would need to get the entry visa at the airport, can't remember the fee, about £15?


If he could do that, then he wouldn't need to go to Sharm in the first place  He cannot get a visa on arrival, due to his nationality. 




> failing that photoshop might be an alternative.


 




Dear God, Paul. Did you actually read my post?


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> I saw this on the Sharmwomen website:
> But please pay attention not to get the free two week Sinai visa when entering at the airport. You will not be able to go to El Tur with this visa, as it is only valid for the East of Sinai (Taba to Sharm el Sheikh).


I think this information is incorrect. The Sinai only visa is only for the SOUTH Sinai, ive never heard it being limited to the East. This is something I would need to check - whether I can get to the El-Tor office on the Sinai Visa or not. I have read many report online that one can go there to swap it for a normal Egypt entry visa and that some have done it successfully. If one cannot go to the Immigration office, then how can one extend/change their visa? It would only make sense to have an office, in a place where people could access it, although I might be wrong.




> At the airport you have to get the Full Egyptian visa which costs for most citizens 15 USD


Yeah - my husband cannot do that, unfortunately, otherwise he would have been here at the same time as me! His nationality cannot get visa on arrival.



> The Amn Dawla office is in Old Sharm, also El Tor building is also the place where ppl go to get their drivers licenses, so should be well know by anyone who drives in Sharm - Sa7? lol


Its very useful knowing there is an Aman Dowla office in Sharm - very useful indeed. If we go this route, will deffo check this out!



> Hey - Good luck with all of this Arabian Nights, it all sounds like a nightmare. Hope you and hubby are reunited soon!
> 
> Also, on google maps, it shows El Tor as being located on that major highway that runs into Sharm.


Nightmare to say the least! Thank you!


----------



## Widget

ArabianNights said:


> Hi Widget
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'student visa' in Egypt, they give students a residency visa, which is what I have. My husband can get one, since I have one. Problem is getting him into the country, since they do not stamp residency visas in the consulates overseas. He has a Pakistan passport, he cannot get visa on arrival - he has to get a tourist visa from the embassy, which is quite hard for Pakistani nationals


Ah ok, that's my confusion and ignorance resolved then, thanks.

Really sounds like a complete nightmare, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------

